# Regular Season Game 39: Houston Rockets vs. Philadelphia 76ers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(20-18)/(14-24)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, January 15, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / Head / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Miller / Green / Iguodala / Evans / Dalembert*


*Preview

Rick Adelman realizes the Rockets have been on a roll of late by winning five of their past six games.

The coach, however, wants more.

"Our team hasn't proven anything yet," Adelman said. "We're a 20-18 team. If we want to move up with the playoff teams, we have to keep winning games."

On Tuesday night, Adelman's bunch will try to maintain their recent surge.

The Rockets, fresh off a disappointing setback to New Orleans, will try to begin a new winning streak Tuesday night when they host the struggling Philadelphia 76ers at Toyota Center.

Before suffering the loss to the Hornets on Sunday, the Rockets had finally started to make up some ground in the Western Conference playoff race. They won a season-high five games in a row, moving above .500 for the first time in almost a month.

But even with that spurt, the Rockets haven't completely closed the gap on the West's top eight teams. Houston is 10th in the conference, two games behind eighth-seeded Golden State for the final playoff spot.

That's why Adelman believes his team can't afford to regress.

"We're 38 games into it," Adelman said. "We had a nice little run and I was disappointed in how we finished (against the Hornets). But now, this team has to understand that we had a disappointing game, but we have to get on another run. You got to keep moving forward. You can't take five steps forward and then lose three in a row. That's the challenge right now."

The Rockets were still having some trouble moving on from the setback to New Orleans on Monday -- and for good reason.

Besides wanting to pick up a win over a team leading them in the conference standings, the Rockets felt like they gave the game away because of their own miscues.

Heading into the final four minutes, the Rockets were holding a 78-74 advantage. But New Orleans took advantage of three late turnovers to end the game on a 13-4 run. Yao Ming, who had 30 points and 16 rebounds, was the only Houston player to score over the final six minutes.

Rockets point guard Rafer Alston was so frustrated with the setback that he didn't stick around in the locker room after Sunday's game for postgame interviews.

"It's hard for me to forget that game because we had that game," Alston said. "I really felt like we gave that game away. All we had to do was take care of the ball down the stretch and make them defend us. We didn't do that. But we can't let (Tuesday's game) get away (because of Sunday's loss)."

The Rockets shouldn't have trouble recovering from that setback considering there's no reason why the Sixers shouldn't have Houston's attention.

Despite coming into Tuesday's game with one of the worst records in the Eastern Conference, the Sixers have proven that they can handle the Rockets. Houston dropped a 100-88 decision to the Sixers on Dec. 10 after failing to generate any resemblance of an offense.

Really, the game wasn't even as close as the final score might indicate. The Sixers led by as much as 31 points thanks to 22 Houston turnovers and a cold-shooting night by the Rockets.

"They just destroyed us," Adelman said. "We didn't do anything right against them. We didn't guard them very well. That was one game where we really defensively broke down. They really did what they wanted in the first half."

Since that performance, the Rockets have improved.

They've gained more motion in their offense. They've gotten more balanced scoring with major contributions from Luther Head and Alston. And they've received a confidence boost by winning seven of their past 10 games without injured star Tracy McGrady.

Now, the key is maintaining that momentum and continuing to win games. Adelman and Co. know they can't afford to suffer any more skids.

"Not at this point," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "We have a lot of games to make up."


Sixers Update: The Sixers are still searching for their first win in 2008. Before facing San Antonio on Monday night, Philly had dropped six straight games and slipped down the Eastern Conference pecking order. What's gone wrong? For starters, the Sixers have struggled to score. They have failed to reach the 100-point mark in 14 of their past 16 games.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We need to continue to take advantage of this month schedule. We need to win this.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> We need to continue to take advantage of this month schedule. We need to win this.


yeah i would say we better win this, remember they beat us last time by like over 20 points or something we better beat them and beat them bad


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I won't watch the game if that helps!:biggrin: Rockets win this one and get back on track.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I won't watch the game if that helps!:biggrin: Rockets win this one and get back on track.



haha way to take one for the team. but i think we have a good chance against them, you should watch the game i mean come on if we can't beat the sixers this time...it would make this team chances to even go the to the playoffs bad not to mention win a seris


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I think this is a winnable game since the Sixers are going to play this game as a back to back road game. 

I would like to see more young players to get some quality minutes, especially Landry.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rematch, we cant lose twice in a season to the Sixers.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I will miss this game too. Hopefully we get an easy win. I a really really want to beat the Spurs. 

But after the disaster last game hopefully we improve.........
When I see the boxscore I just want to see more minutes attributted to Wells.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Revenge is coming Sixers!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I would like to see more young players to get some quality minutes, especially Landry.


Agreed. If Rafer's string of solid games has come to an end then it might be time to let up on the reigns and let AB get some extended minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dalembert with 12pts against Yao in 14mins? how's that possible??


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I love how Yao keeps laughing at the ref when he makes a bad call against him :biggrin:

Landry getting minutes tonight, hasnt disappointed so far.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Not bad so far. I want to see Yao get more shots.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao with a near-perfect shooting night so far, missing only 1 FT.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*TMac Update*



> While the Rockets and Sixers are going at it down on the arena floor, Tracy McGrady has been upstairs going through a workout with members of the Rockets medical staff. He's hoping to get clearance tonight to resume practice and then play Saturday night against the Spurs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Did they just tie the game up? Holy ****...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

so much for revenge we are tied at 92 we were up by 15 what happen???


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

wheres the D they're puting a layups on us no D and no O means....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wtf... we're outscored 24-10 this quarter. Take out Alston, I'd rather Brooks or even Mike James in there now...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF I stopped watching cause you was up by like 20 points :lol:

Hm I turn the game back on..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

how many shots have Luther missed in a roll now?? Make your shots Luther!!!!

We need to get it into Yao...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

man if we lose this one....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This is where we miss McGrady. Not on offense, but on D. We're being lit up by Louis Williams and Willie Green, my god... (Louis Williams is a fine young player though)

Man I'm worried about this one...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, the reason we blew the lead is we got no D down the stretch.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I appreciate Luther not being shy with the trigger... but HIT YOUR ****ING SHOTS!!!

2 possession game with 1:30 to go... **** this.... Adelman, get your troops together...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

One again our defense SUCKS in the 4th quarter

and

Once again our offense SUCKS in the 4th quarter...


What a ****ing surprise...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, the reason we blew the lead is we got no D down the stretch.


Story of the season


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we lose..... ****. Ok, now I'm really looking forward to T-Mac coming back... what a piss poor 4th Q.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*35 points in the 4th quarter for the Sixers... *

*35 ****ING POINTS*


.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *35 points in the 4th quarter for the Sixers... *
> 
> *35 ****ING POINTS*
> 
> ...


Acutally 36 points. Man thats just a WTF game right there. How are you gonna lose to the 76ers???? TWICE???


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> wheres the D they're puting a layups on us no D and no O means....


way to go rockets you have hit a another low, this is like perfect for T-Mac's comeback right....man what a loss...man man


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

last year we blew them up for like 50 and i think we won all the games we play them (correct me if iam wrong) does Rick or some of the new guys owe the sixers money or something? the spurs are up next so...we need T-Mac back more then ever


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow. That was terrible.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The 4th quarter was a lay-up drill for the sixers, thats pathetic and embarassing..

and wow, must have been like 10 turnovers in a row at one point..


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> last year we blew them up for like 50 and i think we won all the games we play them (correct me if iam wrong) does Rick or some of the new guys owe the sixers money or something? the spurs are up next so...we need T-Mac back more then ever


That was a completely different team. They still had Iverson and Webber. But, then again, we look like a completely different team too... a worse one by far.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW 37 points by the Sixers in the 4th Q.

Glad I missed this game. Seriously Luther was 6 from 20????????? Were they giving him that shot or was he going for bad % shots? Cause Yao only had 11 shots. Tell Luther Yao must always shoot 50% more shots than him.

Bonzi didnt seem to have his best game again. But he deserves more minutes.

Embarrassing much??????????????

The same problem is there. Get the ball into Yao. In 11 FGA he got 25 points. Get the ball into him for god's sake.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Bonzi didnt seem to have his best game again. But he deserves more minutes.


From what I read, he didn't play any defense the entire game. And then on the 4th, all the others decided to do the same.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

There were a lot of people who didn't play defense the entire game. Landry didn't in the 2nd, Bonzi any time he hit the court, Rafer and Head in the 4th.

In fact I don't think there was any defense at all in the 4th. Except for maybe Yao trying to block shots.

I absolutely blame Adelman for this one. He doesn't know how to use the players effectively. His substitutions aren't a pattern they are haphazard and clueless.

The team may have failed down the stretch but it was the coach's fault for letting the team fall from a 16 point lead with the team he put on the court together.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">PHILADELPHIA 76ERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1828">Reggie Evans</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2386">Andre Iguodala</a>, SF</td><td>40</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>10-11</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=991">Samuel Dalembert</a>, C</td><td>32</td><td>9-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=557">Andre Miller</a>, PG</td><td>39</td><td>10-18</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-8</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2004">Willie Green</a>, SG</td><td>31</td><td>6-11</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3244">Thaddeus Young</a>, SF</td><td>24</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3232">Jason Smith</a>, PF</td><td>12</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2799">Louis Williams</a>, PG</td><td>23</td><td>7-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2995">Rodney Carney</a>, SG</td><td>5</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=77">Calvin Booth</a>, C</td><td>12</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=620">Kevin Ollie</a>, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=273">Gordan Giricek</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>41-84</strong></td><td><strong>3-4</strong></td><td><strong>26-35</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>32</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>111</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>48.8%</strong></td><td><strong>75.0%</strong></td><td><strong>74.3%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 9 (14)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>43</td><td>7-9</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>18</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>41</td><td>8-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>9-10</td><td>0</td><td>8</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>40</td><td>6-20</td><td>2-11</td><td>2-3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>41</td><td>7-17</td><td>3-7</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>18</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>11</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>39-80</strong></td><td><strong>8-26</strong></td><td><strong>21-25</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>27</strong></td><td><strong>40</strong></td><td><strong>22</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>25</strong></td><td><strong>107</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>48.8%</strong></td><td><strong>30.8%</strong></td><td><strong>84.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 18 (26)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Scott Wall , Tony Brown , Eddie F. Rush <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 13,428<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:16


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I DVR'd this game so I didn't see it in real-time. After I watched it I was so pissed so instead of immediately posting to the thread I thought to myself, "Sleep on it and post tomorrow."

Well you know what, nothing has changed. I am still pissed. This team is horrible. Even if we do make the playoffs, we will still be eliminated in the first round. I am going to keep saying it until I am blue in the face, TRADE TMAC NOW!

Now more than ever is the time to begin building for next year. There aren't any other trades we could make to bring in quality players that don't include TMac unless you want to part with Luther Head. I don't know about anyone else but, Luther is a solid player who isn't over priced.

It's time to break this thing up. Keep Yao, Luther, Landry, Brooks, and Scola. Anyone else can go. Whoever is left can then play out the rest of the season together and get some experience heading into next year.

Sorry it keep bringing TRADE TMAC NOW up Hroz!:azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I DVR'd this game so I didn't see it in real-time. After I watched it I was so pissed so instead of immediately posting to the thread I thought to myself, "Sleep on it and post tomorrow."
> 
> Well you know what, nothing has changed. I am still pissed. This team is horrible. Even if we do make the playoffs, we will still be eliminated in the first round. I am going to keep saying it until I am blue in the face, TRADE TMAC NOW!
> 
> ...




i use to be high on Luther but is it just me or have you guys seen him make like the worst passes and they would end up being turnovers


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> i use to be high on Luther but is it just me or have you guys seen him make like the worst passes and they would end up being turnovers


All the time. Luther usually has a decent shot. But his Ball IQ and passing ability are sub-par at best. He just needs to stand and shoot.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally Posted by lingi1206
> i use to be high on Luther but is it just me or have you guys seen him make like the worst passes and they would end up being turnovers
> 
> All the time. Luther usually has a decent shot. But his Ball IQ and passing ability are sub-par at best. He just needs to stand and shoot.


Yes, his BBall IQ sucks. I have just been enamored with his offense lately. Maybe that its because our offense has been so bad excluding our minny five game run.

You can add Luther to the unprotected list too.


----------

